
Show HN: a multiProcess scheduler in Python - thalesfc
I was recently involved in a job change, and for that I have been doing a lot of programming interviews (white board questions). One common question on those interviews were: &quot;how to implement a scheduler?&quot; follow up by &quot;how to make it multi-processing?&quot;. I have to confess that I only had a clue on how to do that.<p>After the interview period, I started searching for a solution for that, and could not find one. To be more specific, the std python implementation for a scheduler says &quot;No multi-threading is implied; you are supposed to hack that yourself, or use a single instance per application.&quot;<p>So that&#x27;s what I did, I hacked my own implementation of a multi-process scheduler in python:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thalesfc&#x2F;Multprocess-Scheduler<p>What do you guys think? How to improve it?
======
mjhea0
clickable -> [https://github.com/thalesfc/Multprocess-
Scheduler](https://github.com/thalesfc/Multprocess-Scheduler)

~~~
thalesfc
thanks

